# Cheese, salt, and butter



## moresmoke (Nov 30, 2016)

IMG_4493.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 30, 2016


















IMG_4494.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 30, 2016


















IMG_4503.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 30, 2016





Alder wood smoking tonight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------

